# I'm in need



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Not looking for sympathy.  I am asking for sincere prayer and positive energy for my wife.  She will be having major abdominal surgery with a day or two  That has to be done at a facility that has the expertise, staff, and equipment to make the surgery as safe as possible.  This is risky stuff.

I guess I could use a payer or two myself.  I have to drive a couple hundred miles to the hospital where the surgery will be done, and I have been, at times, on the edge of falling apart.  But mostly, I'm ok emotionally.

I wish all of you a great evening, and hope you can enjoy this time with someone you love.  Time moves quickly.  Don't waste a second of it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Sending your wife and you positive energy and good wishes for a successful surgical outcome.


----------



## jennyema

Lots of hugs and prayers to you and your wife, Chief 

Xoxoxo

Please keep us posted ....


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry to hear you and Mrs. LWotN are not doing well. You both will be in our thoughts for the best of outcomes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Chief, I send my warmest Aloha!
I had thought that Mrs. CLWOTN was doing better, 
I hope that this is not a bad turn for her, but the opposite.
I will keep positive vibes going her way, as well for you.
I know first hand how hard it can be to keep it together sometimes
when the one you love is having to go through stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver

Chief, many hugs for you and your DW.  You will both get through this.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief, sending my best healing wishes to you and your wife [emoji813] My DH was in your place two years ago. His presence and support meant everything to me. I know you can do the same for your DW. So many virtual hugs for you both.


----------



## caseydog

Hoping for the best for your wife.

Make sure you take care of yourself throughout this ordeal. You need to stay healthy to help her. Eat healthy food. Get rest, even if you can't sleep. Go for walks when you can. Talk to people when you need to get things out of your head. 

CD


----------



## blissful

Prayers and thoughts bringing you comfort and strength, for both you and your loved ones.


----------



## Addie

Oh Chief, my heart was breaking when I read this. You know prayers are on the way, and they will continue until we hear that she is much better. 

Take care of yourself. And concentrate on giving good vibes to your wife.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Prayers and good thoughts for both you and your DW. Everyone else gave good advice. All I have left is drive safely. And a ((hug))


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So sorry, Chief.  My best thoughts and prayers for you both and the kids.  Hugs all around.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to the Mrs., and to you, Chief. ((hugs))


----------



## buckytom

Oh, Bob, I'm so sorry. I will say a rosary for your Mrs. every day until she's healed. 

Stay strong, Brother. We are with you all the way.


----------



## Josie1945

Chief ,I will be praying for the Mrs and for
you.  Keep the Faith !!!


Josie


----------



## dragnlaw

Chief, thinking of you and your family, keep your faith. Best vibes coming your way. Along with a ton of hugs.  Close your eyes and feel, we are holding your hand.


----------



## CakePoet

*HUGS*


----------



## Just Cooking

Healing prayers for your wife and prayers of strength for you...


----------



## GotGarlic

Just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you and your DW today. Virtual hugs and best wishes for a successful procedure.


----------



## larry_stewart

Sending positive vibes from the East Coast.
Hope all is well.

LP


----------



## taxlady

Healing thoughts and vibes to your DW and strength and support to you. (((Hugs)))


----------

